# PopTarts: Are you fucking serious?



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2006)

I was talking to a guy in my gym today and we were talking about shows. I was telling him about my show next weekend and he was talking about one in November he's doing (mine's drug tested, his isn't). Anyway, we were talking about carb-up and he said he eats a box of Poptarts within the half-hour of getting on stage... is he pulling my fucking chain? I've never heard of it. This guy has won three of the five shows he has entered, so I'm guessing he's doing something right--but I don't know that this is one?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

what do you eat?

probably some sort of fast carb and maybe a little fat (rice cakes and peanut butter anyone?).

Who cares what sort of carb source he uses.  When I dieted sometimes I would pound down pop tarts on my carb ups.

At my first contest I was eating frosted flakes and honey......

...sugar is sugar.  Just get it in you.


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2006)

Definitly messin with ya. Kinda like the guy having a beer sitting in the corner of the gym so that he can chug it directly after a workout because it helps with recovery.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Pop Tarts are a big part of my training program


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=49798&highlight=pop+tarts


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=49798&highlight=pop+tarts


I thought you were kidding.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2006)

I use No Salt Rice Cakes and Jam


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

musclepump said:


> I use No Salt Rice Cakes and Jam



sugar is sugar.  it is all going to end up as glucose.

rice cakes and jam taste like shit.  i would rather eat pop tarts on contest day.  the last time i ever competed i was eating packs and packs of smarties.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> sugar is sugar.  it is all going to end up as glucose.
> 
> rice cakes and jam taste like shit.  i would rather eat pop tarts on contest day.  the last time i ever competed i was eating packs and packs of smarties.



If Poptarts work, I'd love to use them, too! I just had never heard it before and it seemed crazy. So you really think 30 minutes before is a good poptart time, eh?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

musclepump said:


> If Poptarts work, I'd love to use them, too! I just had never heard it before and it seemed crazy. So you really think 30 minutes before is a good poptart time, eh?



I probably wouldn't eat the whole box.  I don't know how many carbs you need or how many you would responds too.  This is stuff you are supposed to try out for yourself to see how much works best for you...depending on how depleted you are, how much you need to fill up, etc...


----------



## musclepump (Sep 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I probably wouldn't eat the whole box.  I don't know how many carbs you need or how many you would responds too.  This is stuff you are supposed to try out for yourself to see how much works best for you...depending on how depleted you are, how much you need to fill up, etc...



Obviously it's independent; but this isn't one of those things you start eating the night before. Last show I did the rice cakes/jam deal starting about an hour before, and some wine about 10 minutes before I was "supposed" to go on... only to find out right after they lined us up that they were holding the show for 45minutes so they could get more people in.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2006)

I saw people eating donuts and chocolate at my competition.  Doesn't matter, sugar is sugar.  Personally I enjoyed my PBJ on white bread instead


----------



## musclepump (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I saw people eating donuts and chocolate at my competition.  Doesn't matter, sugar is sugar.  Personally I enjoyed my PBJ on white bread instead



Oohhhh Jodi... you tease... PBJ!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok am I missing something?  Why exactly are people eating sugar filled foods before a contest?  Will they tire on stage without it?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2006)

Muscular fullness and vascularity


----------



## musclepump (Sep 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ok am I missing something?  Why exactly are people eating sugar filled foods before a contest?  Will they tire on stage without it?



I get tired no matter what I eat before I go onstage LOL


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

I dunno about pre-contest.. I have yet to experience that... but my offseason includes pop-tarts with every breakfast


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> I dunno about pre-contest.. I have yet to experience that... but my offseason includes pop-tarts with every breakfast



Ever had the Vanilla ones? They are amazing.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 12, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Muscular fullness and vascularity



exactly....I down two packs of starbursts 4-6hrs prior to stage time.

This is what I was taught to eat by a credible BB.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 14, 2006)

At one of my contests, I saw a women down a whole jar (by herself) of chocolate icing...and then she complained about how she "lost her abs" and looked flat. duh!


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2006)

jaim91 said:


> At one of my contests, I saw a women down a whole jar (by herself) of chocolate icing...and then she complained about how she "lost her abs" and looked flat. duh!



She must have been fat before that. Nothing you eat in the hours before a show is going to make you fat. I'm also not sure how that much sugar would make her look flat, either.


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 15, 2006)

sorry, by flat i meant smooth. no cuts


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2006)

Holy shit.  I never knew this shit makes you vascular.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ok am I missing something?  Why exactly are people eating sugar filled foods before a contest?  Will they tire on stage without it?




It pumps you up and makes all your veins pop, you can feel it, it is a trip!

I eat rice cakes, jam, dark choc...........................................


x
x
x

T


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit.  I never knew this shit makes you vascular.



its only temporary when you have turned your BF low (under 5%) and pulled water....simple carbs (nothing but sugar for me) works for a vascular dialator.

its only a window (a peak) though....its very hard to time perfectly and only experienced bodybuilders have it down to a T.  i'm sure I missed mine, but it got the job done.  

Lee Priest and Ronnie are VERY good at hitting their peak, even though I don't like either of them.  Their transformation from offseason to stage time is incredible...even though it TORTURE on their body.


----------



## JACKED (Sep 16, 2006)

I eat whatever I want the day of the show. As long as you don't drink any water you should fill out. Sugar is Sugar ALL CARBS CONVERT INTO GLUCOSE some faster than others. The day of I like to have a blueberry muffin and 2 or 3 hours later depending upon how I look I have either a slice of pie or a roast beef sandwich. All depends on whats going on in the mirror, (yes drug tested show)


----------



## JACKED (Sep 16, 2006)

Also, you're not going to put on body fat in 3 for hours, matter of fact 3 or 4 days


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 16, 2006)

JACKED said:


> I eat whatever I want the day of the show. As long as you don't drink any water you should fill out. Sugar is Sugar ALL CARBS CONVERT INTO GLUCOSE some faster than others. The day of I like to have a blueberry muffin and 2 or 3 hours later depending upon how I look I have either a slice of pie or a roast beef sandwich. All depends on whats going on in the mirror, (yes drug tested show)




I find that some foods make me bloat, and I want my tummy to look as flat as possible.

Also some foods make me hold water, spill over, like white basmati rice did it to me one comp.

I couldn't just eat anything. 

I do after the evening show  

x
x
x

T


----------



## JACKED (Sep 16, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I find that some foods make me bloat, and I want my tummy to look as flat as possible.
> 
> Also some foods make me hold water, spill over, like white basmati rice did it to me one comp.
> 
> ...


 
You're absolutely correct, and as usual depends on the person. I havent bloated off of much except once like 4 days out these tortilla shells caused me some uncomfortable bloating. I am usually dry by 3 weeks out.


----------



## GForeman (Sep 16, 2006)

I have PopTarts every day for breakfast


----------

